

Google Loses Lawsuit, ordered to pay $1 - f1gm3nt
http://www.pcworld.com/businesscenter/article/212262/google_guilty_of_trespassing_in_street_view_case.html

======
RiderOfGiraffes
Dup: <http://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=1961780>

